# IR cable for Slingbox for D-VR7 & BD-D5700



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I wish to know IR cable for Slingbox for D-VR7 & BD-D5700 below-

Toshiba DVD/VCR Recorder With DivX (D-VR7)

Samsung Wi-Fi Blu-ray Player (BD-D5700)


What position should I put IR cable for Slingbox for D-VR7 & BD-D5700 in order for them to work ?

Is it on the left or right of these boxes ?

I don't know the position.

Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't believe you can use the IR port to interconnect devices. Unless I'm misunderstanding the question.

In any event, the slingbox website is garbage, and I can't get any information. Any company that can't maintain a working website with accurate information does not get any of my money. PERIOD.


----------

